# You've GOT to be kidding!



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):

http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA

When I got this flier in the mail a few days ago, all I could say was, "You've got to be kidding?!" IMHO, Jo-Ann's needs a new advertising stylist. (And if this is a kit, I wouldn't take it even if it was free....well, maybe if I was buck naked at the North Pole.)

Okay. Let the bashing begin... Happy New Year to all my wonderful KP friends, most of whom have very good taste!

:lol:


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> Okay. Let the bashing begin... Happy New Year to all my wonderful KP friends, most of whom have very good taste!
> 
> :lol:


I'm going to have nightmares! That is one scary outfit. Do you suppose the person who made it was wearing sunglasses?


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

I would have loved that poncho 35 years ago, when I was 5!! I suppose they made it that um, colorful, to showcase the different yarns on sale. It's hard to pick colors when only ONE is shown in the catalog, right? LOL!


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL Kimmy! Yes, I have to agree, I had to get my sunglasses on just to look at it on the computer. LOL

Thanks for the laugh, I needed that


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow! All I can say is, A little goes a long way!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! I have to agree with you, it's bad, real bad... 
Did I say it's bad? 
Oh well, to each their own. lol


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I see all this stuff like the 60's and 70's all over again....the most recent Jo Anns flyer has this kind of stuff too...even baby stuff....the colors and styles are getting more outlandish all the time....remember when we thought the old rock and roll stuff was so "wild" .......now its mild compared!!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I see all this stuff like the 60's and 70's all over again....the most recent Jo Anns flyer has this kind of stuff too...even baby stuff....the colors and styles are getting more outlandish all the time....remember when we thought the old rock and roll stuff was so "wild" .......now its mild compared!!


OH sorry that IS JO ANNS...!!


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Any of you remember the "You knit what?" website? It's still up but no longer active. Wow, the things people found to put up for the world to (gag) see! There's another site called Cake Wrecks that is equally entertaining.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

OOh OOh OOh I want a set hahahahahahahah only joking.. my good gosh what does that look like.....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

She looked like she got tangled in a ripple afghan! Hope they paid her a lot to pose in that whatever it is..nightmare, perhaps! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Way to busy for me!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll: :roll: :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

She *is* wrapped in an afghan. But the hat is a freak show!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have an afgan looks something like that but not as colorful.
Somehow I still don't think it would translate into a scarf.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think she is wrapped in the afghan - that is draped on the back of the chair or whatever she is sitting on. The picture seems to be advertising 4 items: the girl's scarf, the hat worn by the woman, a poncho worn by the woman and the afghan.
Putting a little of that color banding into a mostly brown afghan might tame it down to something that could be allowed into the house.  Hope the woman was paid enough to go away on a long vacation until her friends and family stop laughing.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

reminds me of some of the awful things from the 70's.
Funny story (true) Years and years ago, I was ccommissioned to knit, and crochet all these dolls, blueberrry doll, strawberry,etc, some of you probably remember these patterns. This lady just loved them. They all came with hats that were cute for a doll. But then she asked me to make her matchting hats too! I did, and she paid well, and I guess I made her very happy. I have no idea where she ever wore these hats, I'm sure she got strange stares when she did.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I thought that exact thing when I got the flyer. That is what gave Crochet such a bad reputation. People think of that when you say you are crocheting. I was crocheting granny squares for an afghan while I was on a business trip with hubby. One of hubby's outspoken friends asked me what I was making and then told me he thought it was really ugly. It was no where near as ugly as that picture.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Too much of a good thing ... No that doesn't even apply!! Lol


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Ravelry has a group called CACK - Crimes against Crochet and Knitting. You should see some of the stuff that shows up on that forum! This is nothing in comparison.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Strawberry Shortcake and friends? (I think one was called Blueberry Muffin.)


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I did the 60's-70's-80's in those particular years - I am NOT doing it again ... but these are even worse than the original stuff ...
Yvette


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have that mailer and until just now I'd never seen the cover until now and I agree that outfit is hideous


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Any of you remember the "You knit what?" website? It's still up but no longer active. Wow, the things people found to put up for the world to (gag) see! There's another site called Cake Wrecks that is equally entertaining.


That website was a hoot. Wish it was still active.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I like colorful stuff but that was awful - could definitely induce nightmares


----------



## OHSue (Oct 22, 2011)

That looks like something on Regretsy.com.


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

i thought the same thing. this is a bit much. i don't know who does their advertising set up but they need help.

i have to say i have been a bit disappointed in their fabric for the last few years as well. i thought it was just me.

thank you for the assurance that it is not just me.

Beka


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup, those are the ones. the dolls are are really cute, I have a picture someahere of all of them. I made between 15 and 20 Or however many there are. But can you see a grown woman wearing the hats like on the dolls?!



Contentedkyrie said:


> Strawberry Shortcake and friends? (I think one was called Blueberry Muffin.)


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


Oh, it is bad and I think it is a very old picture. Why would they publish anything that ugly.

You might like this picture too. I ran across it a couple or more years ago and just had to keep it.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Okay the outfit on the front of that flyer is really bad, but the material that was used for the 3 dresses on pg 12 is even worse if you can imagine. I also, lived throught the 60's & 70's and couldn't stand paisley then and can't now.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

First thing I thought it was vintage 60's or something and it is very bright. Looks home made and not in a nice way. lol


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I actually made a quilt when I was 17 out of Strawberry Shortcake fabric, where I simply quilted the outline of each of the hats. It took me forever!  

Thanks for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

It could be known as a 'high visibility' outfit. Safety first! lol


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually the whole flyer is pretty bad. What are they thinking?


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

Quite frankly it looks like a nightmare.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Made me dizzy~~~~~~ almost wanted to toss my cookies....toooooooo busy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This does look as though it was plucked straight from the 70s, maybe they are hoping for a comeback!! Nightmare to knit but gave me a laugh!! On the other hand, it's very eye-catching and isn't that the point of advertising? Happy New Year all you gorgeous KP people out there!! X


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

You are so right. I wouldn't want to be caught dead in that outfit.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW!!! That's what gives knitting a bad name!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

looks like a BAD Xmas Tree.


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

I think if I had to wear that, I'd end up seasick. LOL


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe it's cammo so that she can hide from the relatives when she sits on the afghan! Seriously, the pattern and colors puts me in mind of the fancy-schmancy desiger whose stuff is put on sale every Fall at Target. Remember the news story this fall? People lined up before the store opened to get the stuff? Mussimo? Mussumo? Whatever, it was all zig-zag and bright colors. When I saw the pictures in the story, I wouldn't have lined up for it at all!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like someone went back in the time machine..We have a new Jo-Ann's here (last one taken out by Flooding river) and they have a "take a number "system that SUCKS...so not impressed and they made the store BIGGER but yarn representation is still pi** poor at best..so sad.


----------



## robble (Dec 15, 2011)

They'd never got lost in a snow storm----would they?? :>))


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

JOanne used to have a wonderful selection of yarn, and so did Michaels....but seems over the last year they have dwindled their supplies extremely....lately AC Moore;s has had better selection...of course the local small knitting store *far and few*
have wonderful yarns, but very expensive.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

I totally agree with you, it is like something from the hippy period.


kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Well, here goes! I sort of like the color combinations. Looks southwest to me. I don't think I would have made a poncho out of it, but it really isn't that bad. The scarf on the little girl looks boring by comparison. Aren't there any more of you out there that like this color combo. With the hat my hubbie would be able to spot me in Walmart. LOL And the afghan would spark up any room.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

SERIOUSLY, where would YOU wear it ? one word - UUUUUGGGGGGGLYYYY!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe its some kind of costume. Certainly not my style. I was just admiring the "Earth" brown buffalo yarn. I am in advertising tho and the colors are there to get your attention and that's the job of the ad. I guess it's successful!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

OH NOOOOooo!! I bought an afghan kit at a garage sale with the same colors!! I wasn't planning to use those colors together, tho'. :.D


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

cmbottorff said:


> I would have loved that poncho 35 years ago, when I was 5!! I suppose they made it that um, colorful, to showcase the different yarns on sale. It's hard to pick colors when only ONE is shown in the catalog, right? LOL!


It's also hard to pick with that conglaberation in your face! That's not an advertisement for---it's against! Ugh!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, nothing like reliving the late 60's and early 70's. I like a lot of color at times, but that's too much even for me.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

normamckone said:


> Well, here goes! I sort of like the color combinations. Looks southwest to me. I don't think I would have made a poncho out of it, but it really isn't that bad. The scarf on the little girl looks boring by comparison. Aren't there any more of you out there that like this color combo. With the hat my hubbie would be able to spot me in Walmart. LOL And the afghan would spark up any room.


Yeah, maybe one thing. But there is such a thing as overdoing. ( BTW, it is sort of Southwestern)


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my, this is the kind of stuff that gives yarn working a bad name.!! I wonder how much they had to pay her to pose in that outfit?


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

The nearest ac moore's is and hour and a half away....I live in the STICKS


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks very retro to me. Not something I would wear.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

When I got this flyer, the first thing I thoughr was that the person responsible needed to go back to school and study color theory,


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Can one say YUCK! I SO agree with you!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Any of you remember the "You knit what?" website? It's still up but no longer active. Wow, the things people found to put up for the world to (gag) see! There's another site called Cake Wrecks that is equally entertaining.


Putting these on my To Do list for when I need a good belly laugh.

As for the hideous poncho? Every generation gets to have their own personal fashion gaffs. Gives 'em something to talk about when they're older.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I suppose if you love stripes - wild, earthy, obnoxious stripes - then you might like this. I personally am not a stripes person; I even make striped afghan patterns in a solid color, so this is NOT my style!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Back in 2000 we bought a house that hadent been redecorated since it was built in the mid 60's------that "outfit"reminds me alot of the carpet!
Can we all say EWWWWWWWWWW?


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


I guess it's a matter of taste and preference. I would not say that it is the ugliest I have ever seen...I try not to think in terms like that since there are so many who would wear things I would not.

It looks a little juvenile, to me, and I think a child could wear it quicker than an adult...but the the color scheme and pattern is sort of nice. I wouldn't wear it, but I wouldn't berate any one who did.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Are those the new colors for 2012? Must be setting a new trend to use up all your stash cause yarn prices are going up drastically so this is giving you suggestions. Just saying. Yeah, I agree with you. It turns your stomach to anyone who wants to learn to knit. I think that is a negative approach to this craft. Maybe they are tring to get out of the yarn business? Their is such beautiful work out there. When I see an item made up in a yarn shop, I want the pattern and the yarn to make it. This ad does not do that. I would like Jo-Ann's to give an explanation. Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

That is bad enough to anyone thinking about starting to knit to run the other way. I am already addicted so too late for me. Happy Healthy New Year everyone.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like we are going back to the 60"s!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree completely--it's garish. I think it's the 'designer look' that was so popular at Target last spring or summer. Has zero appeal to me but...to each his own.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

The hat is actually laughable. What were they thinking for goodness sake? That's the sort of stuff that gives knitters and crocheters a bad, cheap name.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I read recently that the colors from the '70's will be in vogue in 2012, so I guess this is just an example. At least she will not meet herself at the New Year's Day parade. Diane


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

JoAnn's (mis)take on Mizzoni????


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

Is the Greatful Dead on tour again?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

YES! That is the name I was looking for! Thanks for the memory jog. I have seen several of this type of pattern lately on different sites, none quite so blatant as this.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

That's funny that I didn't even notice that when I placed my online order for some more circular needles. 

It is rather 1970s-ish and makes me think of my junior high days.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

well its pretty loud isn't it!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh no, I hope they aren't going back to the chartreuse and orange of the 70's, too! Some retro is OK, but that outfit could cause a traffic accident! LOL


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, then if there WERE an accident, they could use the pieces for warning flags at the accident site!  Reuse-recycle!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm kind of relieved that I' m not the only one who feels that way.

Some things similar to this started me on my own little freeform study of perception.

The things that got me started were afriend who told me that my cooking was so bland. The food in question was bursting with flavor to me. He couldn't taste anything unless it was drenched in hot sauce or pepper, and he told me that pepper doesn't have a taste, it just makes things taste better! It has a very strong taste to me.

The other thing was a friend was knitting a baby sweater out of dayglow pink yarn. She said she bought the yarn because it was such a delicate, soft shade of pink that she coukdn't resist it. It almost made my eyes bleed! 

Some people seem to have the volume on their various senses turned up high, and others seem to have it at other levels, even very low. In a way, I'm glad mine is set high. I feel like I can see and taste so much more. Conversly, I'm losing my hearing, and miss so much because of it, even with hearing aids.

But there are a few designers out there who have been praised by many for their fearless combinations of colors that make my eyes physically HURT with those color combinations.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I so thought the same thing. In a time where we want to bring knitting back so that everyone wants to do it not just older people they come out with this on their ad. Just appalling. It makes me want to never knit again. LOL


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I felt inspired to take a little Internet trip down memory lane after looking at the wild ripple afghan and have been laughing my head off. Remember Cosby sweaters? Yikes!
http://www.thesweaterstore.com/collections/cosby-sweaters?gclid=CJGlpJ-0q60CFcOP7QodnTDTkw


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Well, then if there WERE an accident, they could use the pieces for warning flags at the accident site!  Reuse-recycle!


LMAO!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

That certainly won't be on my list of things to knit this year!!


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i felt loke it was an ad from the sixtiies. wouldn't entice me to knit if i was a newbie.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol! Not the best picture to try to entice people to buy yarn!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG it's unreal and hurts the eyes to boot! I don't think they'll be getting many orders LOL!!!!
Happy and Healthy New Year to ALL!
Joan


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


I got this same flyer this week and thought the same thing; it is horrible. If I were new to knitting/crochet I would run far away if I thought that would be my end result ! As big an outfit as Joann's is YOU would THINK they would have better promotional photos !


----------



## javagirl (Dec 22, 2011)

I like the aqua and chocolate brown combination, but the 70's appliance colors are like chalk on a blackboard! Especially mixed with aqua and chocolate brown! :shock:

Also! they did bring back bell-bottoms, which many of us swore we would never wear again!


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

IT IS RATHER COLORFUL TO SAY THE LEAST---HOWEVER THAT IS THE "FLAME"STITCH---- I BELIEVE IF IT WERE DONE IN A COLOR WAY TONED DOWN LIKE A LIGHT BLUE AND WHITE IT MIGHT BE PRETTY! MAYBE---I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED THAT STITCH IN NEEDLE POINT BUT SOMEHOW IN KNITTING i JUST DON'T KNOW---MAYBE COLOR IS THE KEY.
KNITTER IN FAIRFAX VA


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I personally don't care for it, but then I'm not the one who'd be wearing it. Style is a personal choice and if what one is wearing makes THEM feel good, good for them!


----------



## Jimcasmom (Jun 18, 2011)

This past fall Target was featuring some fashions in a Bargello(not sure of the spelling) design and they flew out of the stores. This may be supposed to be a reflection on that style. Guess anything can be 'in' fashion if it is outlandish enough. Sue


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Okaaaaayyyy then. It made my stomach flip, however, I think this will be the wicked DIL's Christmas gift for next year!!!!!!!! Just kidding ladies and gentlemen. Even I would not be that cruel. That is the ugliest hat I have seen in my knitting years. What is JoAnn's thinking, and surely that is not going to be "stylish" in 2012.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

I find the jewelry making catalogs to be the same way. The designers put together these huge terribly tacky necklaces that are so heavy they pull the wearer off-balance. AND, to make these horrors costs $200! Really! I can put together something really BAD for $1.98  So, companies, take our advice and pay for a REAL designer--it will help your sales immensely!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

It's items like this that give us knitters a bad rap. When people think of knitting, this is what the advertizers are giving them. Who would ever want to knit after looking at that? Shessssh!!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Maybe it's cammo so that she can hide from the relatives when she sits on the afghan! Seriously, the pattern and colors puts me in mind of the fancy-schmancy desiger whose stuff is put on sale every Fall at Target. Remember the news story this fall? People lined up before the store opened to get the stuff? Mussimo? Mussumo? Whatever, it was all zig-zag and bright colors. When I saw the pictures in the story, I wouldn't have lined up for it at all!


That's exactly what I thought of when this Joann's flyer appeared...the ugly stuff that is showing up at Target. In my worst fashion days in the 70's I would not have worn this stuff.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

That's pretty horrible all right...looks like a throwback from the 70's


----------



## kwr9442 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, dear. I believe I knit that afghan back in 1976 when I was pregnant.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I saw this awful outfit as well and thought no wonder people think 'home made' stuff is this ugly. I wouldn't want it as a gift either, let alone wear it myself. I wouldn't give anyone anything I wouldn't wear. This would not encourage me to buy yarn and start knitting or crocheting. Reminds me of something my MIL croched back in the 60's. Wouldn't wear it then either.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

SHE IS WEARING AN AFGHAN!


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Any of you remember the "You knit what?" website? It's still up but no longer active. Wow, the things people found to put up for the world to (gag) see! There's another site called Cake Wrecks that is equally entertaining.


I found that one day-it is a hoot!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

If I sell yarn, it behooves me to come up with a pattern that uses EVERY color I sell at once, because then you have to come in and buy skeity-eight skeins at once and I make a big sale. 

Either that, or the 60's were good to her.

Wren


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi: is everyone cold? they put on their grannies afghan. very poor ad hope the company does not fire the employee that thought of this theme


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

i think she stepped from the Reservation for an outing


----------



## patsyshatsys (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, I think they are doing a "takeoff" on the Missioni (sp?) style that has been so popular on Target. Remember all the hype about that? They sold all the clothes out in a matter of minutes. All of them are wild colors and sort of a ripple or zigzag stitch. I wondered how long it would take for someone to use that in knitting. I agree....a bit much all together but that's the Missioni style I guess............


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

I think the I can say is that is bottom end ugly.Sandy


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am not creative, so I cannot appreciate the color combination chosen for the JoAnn's display. The scarf seems to be easier on my eyes than the splash of blue on the hat, pancho, and afghan.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


WOW! SERIOUSLY? I'm not even sure that would have been worn in the 60's.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Any of you remember the "You knit what?" website? It's still up but no longer active. Wow, the things people found to put up for the world to (gag) see! There's another site called Cake Wrecks that is equally entertaining.


I LOVE Cake Wrecks. It starts my day off with a laugh every time.

My Grandma adored bright colours, and she would knit or sew stuff like this all the time. Then we'd get it for presents. I have several of her afghans that I inherited when she passed away. I don't use them because the colours are NOT relaxing. And I would NEVER wear a poncho. They just get in the way. But there are people out there who like those colours. What can you say? lol


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

New fashion for the homeless... That really is one to gag over. :shock:


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

My laugh for the day!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

It looks more like a Poncho to me and the afghan is on the chair behind her. I also think that this is out of someones psychadelic dream from the 60's or 70's it is definitely VERY colourful.


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

I am on Joanne's mailing list. They need a new "stylist." Many of their designs are "pitiful." It may be someone just out of design school--very young--who doesn't think people over 45 have any sense of style. Sorry, Joanne's, I won't quit shopping there--it's the only fabric store around here.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

A bit 80s


----------



## bettywald (Apr 6, 2011)

Remember everyone any advertising even negative that produces this much talk is worth gold. You will remember who has yarn.


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

YIKES!!!! This is from book of "what where they thinking"!?!? If I had a dog, I wouldn't use this to line my dog's bed. This is a colossal nightmare. Although, I do have to give credit to the BS'er that sold this idea. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> Okay the outfit on the front of that flyer is really bad, but the material that was used for the 3 dresses on pg 12 is even worse if you can imagine. I also, lived throught the 60's & 70's and couldn't stand paisley then and can't now.


I've always hated paisley. It looks like what I saw as I was going under anesthesia as a child! It made me feel sick every time I saw it in the 60s!


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it was the Turquoise colour which stood out a bit too much ,however I love colour myself but so much at once.No thanks.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Any of you remember the "You knit what?" website? It's still up but no longer active. Wow, the things people found to put up for the world to (gag) see! There's another site called Cake Wrecks that is equally entertaining.


Wow, thank you so much for that reference! I'd never seen that site before. It had me in tears of laughter within seconds. I had to pull myself away. :-D


----------



## mro13 (Nov 1, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I see all this stuff like the 60's and 70's all over again....the most recent Jo Anns flyer has this kind of stuff too...even baby stuff....the colors and styles are getting more outlandish all the time....remember when we thought the old rock and roll stuff was so "wild" .......now its mild compared!!


Some trends we shouldn't have to see again


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Well....... not all of it! The scarf is very pretty, but the hat is what I have a problem with (LOL)


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> I felt inspired to take a little Internet trip down memory lane after looking at the wild ripple afghan and have been laughing my head off. Remember Cosby sweaters? Yikes!
> http://www.thesweaterstore.com/collections/cosby-sweaters?gclid=CJGlpJ-0q60CFcOP7QodnTDTkw


EWWWWWWW!! Who knew there were so many ugly Cosby sweaters!?


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

The outfit is a bit colorful. The design is not bad.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Does Jo-Anns really want to sell yarn? Maybe they think we knitters are stuck in a time warp. My Grandma was always a highly opinionated woman who frequently shared said opinions. When she saw something that she felt was unattractive,she said "Well all their taste is in their mouth." So there you go, Jo-Anns all your taste is in your mouth. LOL


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

It looks like the newest trend in camouflage. If you don't want to be seen pretend you are a quilt or throw.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone shopped at Target lately? That zigzag stuff is all they're showing, however, I don't ever see anyone buying it. The first day they had it in the stores they claim it was so popular they ran out right away. I don't know how that's possible when I haven't seen anyone wearing it. UGLY!!!!!!! They try to recreate the 70's but
just can't get it right.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess it got everyone's attention! It is missing fun fur! It is really bad. Maybe the advertiser is color blind. Horrible to link any knitting or crocheting with that! Ugly, ugly, ugly!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL! When this happens to me, all I say is "It looked so much different in my head!" Thanks for the laugh. Happy new year!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like something out of the 60's/70's. Didn't like it then and I certainly don't like it now. Come on Joann you can do better! Happy New Year to all!


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

This gives "homemade" a whole new meaning! When you make something "homemade" it should not look like you made it!! I thought the same thing when I first saw the flyer. Look inside the mailer and you will see a little girl's t shirt dress with yo-yos all over the top. Come on! Just because we create doesn't mean we are hicks, no fashion sense, or no just plain common sense. As a friend of mine says "Common sense is not so common!" Happy New Year!


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree! With all the post. WOW


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL!! I almost choked on my coffee...even hubby was passing by and did a double take!!!! Like he says - wouldn't go deer hunting wearing that!!! You can run, but you can't hide in that outfit!!!! Ha ha ha!| The color for 2012 is OMG!! Orange!!!! My dinner set received when we got married 37 years ago were orange flowers - might revive them to bring some color to an otherwise cold, very white winter!! LOL!
However, I do want to thank you for the link. Living in Montreal, we don't have a Joann's and when I tried to find the link couldn't because I was spelling JoHann wrong! Thanks for the link my craving for Joann's is now even more apparent than ever!! What great things they have!!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL!! I almost choked on my coffee...even hubby was passing by and did a double take!!!! Like he says - wouldn't go deer hunting wearing that!!! You can run, but you can't hide in that outfit!!!! Ha ha ha!| The color for 2012 is OMG!! Orange!!!! My dinner set received when we got married 37 years ago were orange flowers - might revive them to bring some color to an otherwise cold, very white winter!! LOL!
However, I do want to thank you for the link. Living in Montreal, we don't have a Joann's and when I tried to find the link couldn't because I was spelling JoHann wrong! Thanks for the link my craving for Joann's is now even more apparent than ever!! What great things they have!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I had noticed that the fabric and fashions (?) had gotten really tacky but the knitting was way beyond tacky. I wonder what will be on the next flyer.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I remember when everywhere you looked, fashion, furniture, drapes, etc. were of this color stream. In a decorating class I was taught that this color scheme was the easiest for an amateur to pull off. I got so sick of brown, orange,avacado, black and gold that I couldn't face those colors at all. Now I am sick of brown,beige, apple and med. blue, bone or gray and black. I want color, but complementary and not too much. Marlark Marge.PS Particulatly in furniture who wants to live with these for the number of years most of us keep it.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Do they really think they will bring in more customers with that add. Someone needs to get their eyes examined!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What would be great would be if everyone who commented here wrote a note to JoAnn's corporate offices, telling them how aesthetically offensive their advertising was to their customers, and requesting they bring their ads into 2012. That would be a lot of mail (!) and might actually have an impact.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't wear it, that's for sure; however, I have a DF and a SIL who would both love to have something like this in their Teacher Trunks to pull out to wear on Retro Day. Can you imagine the response from the Grade 4,5 and 6's???? Have any of you watched the recent Fashion Week runway shows? Be prepared to see a lot of our memories become reality. haha


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

That is a picture of the pattern someone was looking for a few days ago!!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I see all this stuff like the 60's and 70's all over again....the most recent Jo Anns flyer has this kind of stuff too...even baby stuff....the colors and styles are getting more outlandish all the time....remember when we thought the old rock and roll stuff was so "wild" .......now its mild compared!!


Several years ago they tried to bring back the wild styles and colors of the 70's, but people pretty much ignored it. I hope it doesn't get any play now, either. For my money, one throw like this would be enough accent in a room full of tans and creams......and even then, I would choose something else.

Virginia


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

javagirl said:


> I like the aqua and chocolate brown combination, but the 70's appliance colors are like chalk on a blackboard! Especially mixed with aqua and chocolate brown! :shock:
> 
> Also! they did bring back bell-bottoms, which many of us swore we would never wear again!


loved my bell-bottoms. The bigger the better!! I was downright angry when they changed the style to straight-legged high-waisted jeans. I was sooooooo happy they brought the flare and lower waistline back. Much more flattering to my figure, anyway. Now it seems, aside from skinny jeans and leggings, which no one but a toothpick should wear, they are at least keeping a selection of styles around.


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I wouldn't want it for me. What is that old saying --
someone's treasure is someone's trash!!!
Wishing you all a very Happy and Healthy New Year!!!


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

shades of the seventies and my hippie days!!!!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

OMG!! I agree that is worse than awful!!



kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Any of you remember the "You knit what?" website? It's still up but no longer active. Wow, the things people found to put up for the world to (gag) see! There's another site called Cake Wrecks that is equally entertaining.


Of course I just had to check out "Cake Wrecks" since you mentioned it. All I can say is OMG!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh mny goodness! Even my dog would most likely avoid anything that loud. As many of you have said, I hope she was well paid for her humilation. Edith


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Ditto! The model for that must be totally embarrassed.


----------



## smack (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't HATE the color combination...although it could be toned down a bit...I DO HATE the way they portrayed it.Very cheap, and yes 70's and a horrible way to advertise their yarn and crocheting. It has a Southwest look to it. I prefer the look of knit to crochet myself, but there are some very pretty crochet patterns out there. My mom makes beautifully crocheted doilies with very fine size 20 and 30 thread and always in ecru or white.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone know how to forward all these comments to joann's?


----------



## anima57 (Jun 22, 2011)

No, that is clearly done by a color impaired stylist. Horrific colors, but matter of fact i just picked up that same leaflet to make some scrap hats for a friend of mine who not only loves the Unique, but especially values things that people make! She is one of my favorite people.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, he had talent as well as chutspa (sp) . Edith


Colorado knits said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> ...


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I like the pattern.
Hate the colors.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

I guess all i can say is HAHAHA!


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Gotta say that is one UGLYYYYYYYYYYYY outfit. I wouldn't wear it to the transfer station ( or dump if you prefer ).What were they thinking?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

To all of you with a Fabulous sence of humor!

Love it----what a great way to start the day reading all your comments!

I have always thought when I see a hand made project that color combinations are a Very big part of how a piece turns out! My goodness if one is going to spend as much time as it takes to make something up, for goodness sake take the time to sit back and look at the colors you are going to work with. It does make a difference in my opinion.


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought the exact same thing when I got the flyer. That is the most atrocious looking poncho I have EVER seen. Why on earth anyone would want to spend all the time that it would take to make and end up with that as the finished product is way beyond me...........UGH! And, that ad would certainly not draw me in to JoAnn's to buy yarn. What on earth were they thinking!?!?!?!?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, it does tend to be a wee bit, ahhhh, vibrant!!!! Perhaps the person who selected it was color blind?????


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't mind the colour combination too much but the style is so 1970s-the decade style forgot.


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually remember the 60's, but after looking at that cover I need to smoke the funny stuff just to get the image out of my head!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I have to agree.What awful choice of colors.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

There are no bad colors, just bad combinations!! Can you say Color wheel JoAnne's


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a few friends that love that kind of wild coloring. For me - Naw. I think Jo-Ann's was showcasing the yarn. But, to be perfectly honest, I don't care what they have on front, as long as it has the two 40% Off coupons on the back. I can keep it turned over so I don't need to look at the front. LOL


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

FlatheadLiving said:


> I thought the exact same thing when I got the flyer. That is the most atrocious looking poncho I have EVER seen. Why on earth anyone would want to spend all the time that it would take to make and end up with that as the finished product is way beyond me...........UGH! And, that ad would certainly not draw me in to JoAnn's to buy yarn. What on earth were they thinking!?!?!?!?


Maybe they were thinking "Pick a Color?" ROFL


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

So true, this outfit is really ugly. I would not have my dog wear this.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Funny. They didn't look that bad on Bill. Edith


baglady1104 said:


> I felt inspired to take a little Internet trip down memory lane after looking at the wild ripple afghan and have been laughing my head off. Remember Cosby sweaters? Yikes!
> http://www.thesweaterstore.com/collections/cosby-sweaters?gclid=CJGlpJ-0q60CFcOP7QodnTDTkw


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

The cover of the Mary Maxim catalog gave me a start, too. It isn't much better. My girls would just die to be seen in such a thing. At least it is white/off white. Same stylist?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

You are too funny! I think the pattern used just is sooooo wrong and how the colors were put together is a Very bad choice! The size of needle used makes for a Bad to Worse finished project! Need I say more? 
Remind me not to take lessons from Joanne's.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't read all 11 pages so if this is a repeat I'm sorry... but a few months back 'Targets' web page crashed over this colorful zig zag (chevron) pattern.. its all the craze right now.. but I personally have yet to find anyone who is wearing it or buying it.. so I don't know where "they" are but I'm not impressed. I tried to crochet the chevron pattern.. after so many mis counts and about 12 inches I gave it up.. my dog likes it and its the right size for her. I think some day I will try again... I hate to have failed.. I just have some fun things to knit first..LOL


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't the homeless have enough peoblems? Edith LOL


cathy47 said:


> New fashion for the homeless... That really is one to gag over. :shock:


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

I grew up in the 60's and now that I think about it I do remember seeing this crazy color combination before, it was on RItchie Haven. Didn't like it on him either at the time.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

It really stands out. Maybe she believes in shock advertising. - Really UUGLY!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh yuck!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought she was wearing an Afghan too.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

At least she couldn't get lost in a crowd!! I agree with all the comments. I don't have time to waste on that and I don't see how they feel this would encourage sales with something as awful as that--MHO


----------



## btrflygardner (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got to chime in on this one....ugh!
I was in JoAnns last night and walked out wondering how much longer the store would be open. Prices are getting higher, sales are not as good, displays are getting worse. I was thinking as I was walking around that they seem to be capitalizing on the crafting boom right now, now worrying about quality or service, and they are going to underestimate their customers right out of business.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread has been hilarious, what with outfits that insult the homeless (I mean, really...if I became homeless today I would still have some sense of style!), Grateful Dead on tour, bleeding eyes, gagging stomachs...you guys are toooo funny.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Contentedkyrie said:


> Strawberry Shortcake and friends? (I think one was called Blueberry Muffin.)


YES, I remember all of those CUTE as dolls...... I ended up- making all of them for my granddaughters... they LOVED them....
BUT..... They were 8, 9, 10 & 11.......

There definitely is a difference.... of FOR DOLLS and an Adult wearing them...... 
Personally, I did NOT even like the Ripples in bright multi-colors in Afghans..... at least NOT all of those colors.....
To me ..... a shading of 2-3 colors is PLENTY.....

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL...........

CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida, USA
:lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha the only thing they forgot was matching mittens! I think they were trying to copy the Mizzoni (sp) craze.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree-bad, really bad...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

ITS NOT THAT BAD, SOME PEOPLE LIKE LOTS OF COLOR AND IF IT'S FOR ADVERTISING TO GET OUR ATTENTION IT DID THAT. SOME OF MY PRAYER SHAWLS FOR SICK AND SHUT INS, I GET ODD BALL COMBINATIONS AS I USE WHAT EVER YARN PEOPLE DONATE AND ADD TO IT WHAT I HAVE IN A STASH OF ODD AND ENDS . ALSO NO WOULD STEAL IT FROM YOU WOULD THEY OR FROM A CHILD OR TEEN.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

"Josephine's" coat of many colors!!!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG what are they thinking? Even as a scarf it it hidious.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Couldn't agree more !!!
Jassy


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yikes!!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I like this about as much as I liked Martha Stewart's prison poncho...now she sells yarn..wow who would of thunk it.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, it sure isn't the most attractive scarf and hat but there are lots of people walking around in them.....mostly kids that don't have a choice! Sure glad you weren'tblasting one of our members.....just a designer and the person doing the work!!!! Personally, a project has to GRAB me for me to even think about it!!!!
Hugs,
Ronni


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, it sure isn't the most attractive scarf and hat but there are lots of people walking around in them.....mostly kids that don't have a choice! Sure glad you weren'tblasting one of our members.....just a designer and the person doing the work!!!! Personally, a project has to GRAB me for me to even think about it!!!!
Hugs,
Ronni


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

You have all said what I would say OMG


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

When I got that Joann flier, I turned the page as quickly as I could because it was so visually unpleasant. I am certain that the ad folks at Joann could not have intended that! 

So now, in addition to needing a secretary to keep track of which coupon I can use, on what item, on any given day, I need to screen for visually offensive ads! Remember when all their coupons were 50%? And when some things were not always on sale for 30% off so you can't use a larger coupon??


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Yikes, and still LOLing. On a child yes, the little one looks great. Adult, NO WAY> JoAnn's better look for another approach to selling yarns


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Haha, you sure opened yourself up to insult. I can't say it's ugly but it sure is busy and bright! Happy New Year!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

One serious thought? Perhaps the person was color blind? That was one of the entrance tests when I taught kindergarten although males are more likely to be color blind than females.


----------



## kare50 (Oct 19, 2011)

It looks like she was attacked by an afghan made in the 70's!!!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmmm -- it's not something I'd wear, HOWEVER, having been raised near an Indian Reservation I see the beauty in it. Good thing God made us all different, with different likes and dislikes.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Kimmy, I received that ad too, and my reaction was the same, only inwardly I said (and I paraphrase) "YUK!" In other words, I was replused! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

YOU ARE NOT ALONE!

BTW, I have made ripple afghans that are just stunning. It's the color choice that makes it or breaks it. It doesn't have to be garish!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


I am with you on that one. Shades of the 60's and 70's. I have old McCalls magazines that show very similar things from those years. Ug!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought I was the only one who thought that! LOL Yep, back in the hippy days it would have "groovy"! LOL


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

To each his own, said the lady as she kissed the cow - actually, it just looks like she got cold and draped an afghan around her.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your comment that" No One would steal this item was about the best so far!" 
I totally agree! 

Our Humor for the day!!!Maybe for the week???hmmmm
Love it!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

No more 60's and 70's for me either. I went into JoAnne's over the holidays for the first time in about a year and was very disappointed in their pricing. I will not return -Michaels and Walmart has much better prices.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> ...


----------



## cynD (Dec 20, 2011)

No bashing frome me... it is FLAT OUT ugly!!



kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope this doesn't offend anyone because I certainly don't intend it that way but because we are a multi-cultural society and have had a great influx of Hispanics over the years I believe their culture is appearing more and more in color and design. Someone said earlier that this looked 'southwestern' and that's what I thought too only more to the south. Take a look at this website and you'll see what I mean.

http://www.crazycrow.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CCTP&Product_Code=0294-120-101&Category_Code=200-300-000


----------



## sstein (May 28, 2011)

Not lovely!!! But, it is a great advertising ploy. We all looked at the ad. Which is what they were wanted in the first place. Sondra


----------



## Sandy3598 (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree not the most appealing outfit.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

The person who staged that picture must have flunked art class. The model should have worn a solid color poncho against the multi-colored afgan. This picture makes my eyes hurt!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Reminds me of the tv commercial where the woman is trying to stop smoking and she knits EVERYTHING. I think she would like that outfit, lol.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


Do you think maybe the colors were to show the design? I am with you, would never make it for anyone or myself..

Another ONE: Last week, I stated this woman was the ugliest woman I had every seen. I have since been visited by her sister, and now wish to withdraw that statement.
"Mark Twain"


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tee hee, when I got the flyer, that was my reaction too!, Lock her in a closet!
carole


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Any of you remember the "You knit what?" website? It's still up but no longer active. Wow, the things people found to put up for the world to (gag) see! There's another site called Cake Wrecks that is equally entertaining.


thanks for the two sites, had to look, had a laugh too.....


----------



## Juice (Jul 15, 2011)

I am not a member, enjoy reading some of the topics BUT...this Nasty comment is why I am not a member. 
"let the bashing begin"...that is an open invite for others to be nasty too. Sounds like a group of old cheerleaders! Go wash your dishes, vacuum, fix some good food, have a glass of wine..use good sense and don't judge, is good taste based on YOUR good taste?
It makes me ashamed of women that have to lash out and make fun of others. Ashamed that you are the same gender as I.


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

AND JoAnn's puts everything on sale for a very small price break so you can't even use the coupons on the stuff. I went there with my 40% off coupon. I saved exactly $0.40. The yarn was 10% or so off on their sale. That excluded it from the coupon. So. . . . . . . Out of all the stuff I bought, a candy bar was the only thing they could use for my coupon. What a jip!!(Is that how one spells jip????) Anyway, the coupons are seldom useful - for me anyway.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I see all this stuff like the 60's and 70's all over again!


I hate to say this but that thing will live forever. It looks a lot like a pattern from 1951 http://www.freevintageknitting.com/shawls/park-avenue-shawl-pattern.html but now all tricked up in a multi-colored yarn explosion. I was a college student then but wouldn't have been caught wearing that even on a cold dark night.

A sister pattern was featured today on All-Free Knitting with a link to this one. They should have thought of this for Halloween.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of the some of the colors I see when I change the babies at work after they have a blow out


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry, Juice. We aren't bashing the poor model who had to wear the poncho. It's the poncho that's the atrocity. That *can* be controlled by Jo-Ann's. And who just took a *nasty* bash at all of us?


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Juice, I didn't bash the outfit, but can you honestly say that you "liked" it? Really? Taste is based on lots of things. There is the "classical" - women who shop at Ann Taylor, Nordstrom, etc. would you find anything looking like that in those shops? Probably not. Then there are young people or yippies. Then tend toward classical or just casual. Then there are the hillbillys - now they might like those outfits or maybe gypsies would like it, maybe some people in Mexico might like it but I'm not even sure they would. If you have a question of taste WOULD JACKIE "O" HAVE WORN IT? answer is "NEVER"


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

barrettb2 said:


> AND JoAnn's puts everything on sale for a very small price break so you can't even use the coupons on the stuff. I went there with my 40% off coupon. I saved exactly $0.40. The yarn was 10% or so off on their sale. That excluded it from the coupon. So. . . . . . . Out of all the stuff I bought, a candy bar was the only thing they could use for my coupon. What a jip!!(Is that how one spells jip????) Anyway, the coupons are seldom useful - for me anyway.


Barrett, check your Jo-Ann's coupons very carefully. I have recently used one of their "% off total purchase" coupons. It included % off sale items as well. I saved $6 just on 1 skein of yarn, never mind the rest of it.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree. Tacky and dated.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

3star777 said:


> I hope this doesn't offend anyone because I certainly don't intend it that way but because we are a multi-cultural society and have had a great influx of Hispanics over the years I believe their culture is appearing more and more in color and design. Someone said earlier that this looked 'southwestern' and that's what I thought too only more to the south. Take a look at this website and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> http://www.crazycrow.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CCTP&Product_Code=0294-120-101&Category_Code=200-300-000


The items at that site are lovely. Like most Southwestern-style items, they're well-designed, with harmonious colors that sing to me. Thanks for posting it.  But the ones in the ad are just plain awful. I can only hope it doesn't become a fad.

Anyway, this has been a fun thread.


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Stitch Designer - really liked your comment. Wish I had thought of that response earlier.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had pants almost those colors in the 60's - mind you I was a little on the 'high' side.


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

It actually doesn't remind me of anything except an ad for what NOT to wear


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

I felt the very same way when I saw that picture on the front of the flyer- the ugliest thing ever!


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Stitch, Thanks. I didnt' think of the other coupon for % of total sale. I appreciate the info.


----------



## malou (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought the same thing when mine arrived. What century is that from?


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I know Retro is in...... but SERIOUS??? I thought the same when I got this flier!! LOL I think I remember suff like that when I was little. Scary!!!!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Heads up

I went to order for the $5.00 shipping that's a deal.

Well they have missed priced Simply Soft 6 oz yarn
on the main page it shows the price as $2.65 when you go to choose colors it's $3.00 they gave me a hassle but finally gave me the sale price saying I had a problem with my browser and had to adjust their price manually.
Wow was that an experience.
I'm happy they are having a good sale on yarn Simply soft @ 2.65 for 6 oz comes to $0.50 an ounce you don't see that any more I've looked but heads up the $5.00 shipping deal ends today.
Good luck to all that try to order
KatM


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I think the photo layout is unfortunate - too many patterns and color combos. Just be thankful you saw it BEFORE celebrating New Year's Eve - LOL.

Remember the saying "everything old is new again" - I remember making a poncho in this pattern in the early 70s. But it was a solid color, not this combo.

I saw some photos recently of crocheted clothing on a fashion runway. The items were made of granny squares or granny-square patterned fabric.

Juice - I don't think anyone on this thread was bashing another poster - except for you. We are all entitled to our opinions, but I don't think I've ever seen one poster be nasty to anyone else.

http://positivelycrochet.blogspot.com/2011/02/granny-square-clothing-trend-fall-2011.html

I once made a granny square afghan for my living room that was dark brown, avocado green, orange, gold and off white. My furniture at the time was Early American, and those were the colors. I also had a braided rug in shades of brown & gold. Thank goodness styles change!

I also saw elsewhere that one of the fashion colors of 2012 is tangerine - unfortunately, not too many people can wear that color.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Yucko Bucko....Reminds me of the '70s..... :thumbdown:


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree. It is the ugliest. Think of all the work in someone's creation. How did they make themselves finish it?
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL...I fear I agree with you Kimmyz....
Look..some patterns that are clearly afghans/ ie color etc..and tastefully can transform into beautiful hats and scarfs......THIS JUST SCREAMS...I used to be an ugly afghan....LOL....
I also got this flyer from JoAnns and nearly made me nauseaus lol.

Hugs and thanks for sharing your opinion lol

Camilla



kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Jo Anne is attempting to imitate the very popular Italian designer Missoni. When his (in my opinion) ugly zig zag patterned clothes were sold at Target, the stock was gone in a matter of hours! So someone likes it. :shock:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, there are those who think if it has a popular name on it, it has to be "in".


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

nancibt said:



> Jo Anne is attempting to imitate the very popular Italian designer Missoni. When his (in my opinion) ugly zig zag patterned clothes were sold at Target, the stock was gone in a matter of hours! So someone likes it. :shock:


In all likelihood someone said, "Oh, look! These are from a designer's stuff!" At which point have more money than brains won out!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

As Barnum used to say, "There's a new sucker born every second!"


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

I wanna be on your team. It is not even a brave new world in charge of the store. It is one with no sense of anything. There, two opinions are better than one. Bye and Happy New (and sane) New yeYear.


kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> ...


Not that is really wild!!


----------



## EllenD (Nov 29, 2011)

People see that picture and think 'oh, I would never take up knitting 'cause the stuff turns out ugly like that'.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

That is way to flashy for me, it doesn't even look good, cause its so busy.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

As my dughter would say, "OH MY COW!!" There is nothing more that I can add too what has already been said except, UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

Gives me a headache just looking at it! dixiegran


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> baglady1104 said:
> 
> 
> > I felt inspired to take a little Internet trip down memory lane after looking at the wild ripple afghan and have been laughing my head off. Remember Cosby sweaters? Yikes!
> ...


OMG, now I know where my boss gets his sweaters!


----------



## teasipper (Jul 12, 2011)

My thoughts also as I saw that ad. Items come around again but pleasssse not that. It looks bad really bad. We do not want to go back to THAT look.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

I like it as an afghan. But not clothing! I like granny squares as Afghans also, but not as clothing either. I do like bright and wild colors, but these are neither. They are Afghans!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, that is one Ugly Mess!!!


----------



## Danceman (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes I must admit the colors are a bit bright, No one was looking when they printed that. Maybe we should all write the mag and tell them to look at that picture again. I wonder what that women thought wearing it around her. Happy new year.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like something she randomly pulled out of the scrap stash box. Bright colors and a bit different. I am not drawn to it at all either.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Checked Mizzoni online, the difference is Mizzoni uses colors that work together (definitely not my style, mind you), but the colors work together. The Joann flyer is just wrong. If it was the first thing I saw from Joann I would never go in the store.
Oh well, Happy Knitting/Crocheting and a very Happy New Year.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a second thought. I think I could wear the hat if my DH and were walking the woods looking for a lost calf. He could spot me if we got separated and out of earshot. However, when we found the calf he would probably run for his life.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wow. flashbacks to being a little 4 yr old girl. yikes! lol.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

3star777 said:


> I hope this doesn't offend anyone because I certainly don't intend it that way but because we are a multi-cultural society and have had a great influx of Hispanics over the years I believe their culture is appearing more and more in color and design. Someone said earlier that this looked 'southwestern' and that's what I thought too only more to the south. Take a look at this website and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> http://www.crazycrow.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CCTP&Product_Code=0294-120-101&Category_Code=200-300-000


Those blankets use the same colors but don't hurt my eyes like the JoAnns ad does. Why? The blankets are beautiful, but the hat, pancho, and afghan make me shudder. Why is that?
Well.....at least the people who dressed the adult model found something to match her turtle-neck T.


----------



## Maryar (Dec 31, 2011)

I couldn't agree more. I thought exactly the same when I saw the JoAnn's advertisement.


kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I agree, dislike alot...but not sure if it's not the thing again...Target sold out recently a line of cloths same color and design...it's the retro thing now...


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

KimmyZ I agree whole heartedly! 

Thankyou for giving me my first laugh for 2012.

Here's to many more laughs in the year ahead!

Thanks for sticking out your neck and posting this.

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha.......


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

looks like something we would have worn in the 60s


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

nevadalynn said:


> looks like something we would have worn in the 60s


Not me! If it wouldn't look good on me, I didn't go near it! That stuff from HoneyOink's post would only look good on a bed or plain sofa!


----------



## arlenerehberg (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, I like the picture on the left , it is crocheted, I did a spread with crocheted red and white flowers for my bed, i enjoyed it. I would love to learn some new stitches.

Happy New Year
Fran


----------



## B's grandma (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought the same thing when I saw the flyer. Guess this is why some people shutter when Grandma says to them"I crocheted something for you" lol


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, perhaps some country in Africa????


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

GOOD GRIEF!!!!!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> I agree, dislike alot...but not sure if it's not the thing again...Target sold out recently a line of cloths same color and design...it's the retro thing now...


All I can say is fool me once (in the 70s), shame on you. And never again! Yuck!


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh dear god, please don't let my aunt Elsie see this! she has all that day-glow yarn she wants to use up!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree OMG, how UGLY!!!


----------



## Blue52 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm with you, but then, tastes differ. As I look through knitting magazines, there is rarely anything I want to knit (or at least would be willing to wear!) This is the reason I have winnowed my knitting mag subscriptions down to Vogue Knitting (where there's always something I love). What really makes me laugh is when I think back to crafting in the '70's--same story! Most of the knitting and crochet projects in magazines were just OK or downright fugly. Maybe that's why the good designers are such rock stars in the knitting world.


----------



## nanansj (Jun 1, 2011)

Hate to tell you I just finished reading an article on the colors for 2012 and that's the colors. The author of the article said they reminded her of the 70's.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

>>My furniture at the time was Early American, and those were the colors. I also had a braided rug in shades of brown & gold. Thank goodness styles change!<<

I remember all those color/styles, too. But at the time they were pretty. I look at some of the tops my younger friends wear and I don't like them.....polyester prints, makes me think of my granny and that was long ago, lol.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Woodstock revisited.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Can you believe someone really looked at that and thought "That will be great for the front page". What would you think if you actually ran into someone wearing that out in public???? After your eyes adjusted to the brightness you wouldn't be able to take your eyes off it. Hahahahahaha


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

nanansj said:


> Hate to tell you I just finished reading an article on the colors for 2012 and that's the colors. The author of the article said they reminded her of the 70's.


Not for me they aren't!!!!!!!! Been there, done that, and they were ugly then.


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

Awful. Simply awful. Hurts my head, eyes, and brain just LOOKING at it. To ponder what might have been involved with MAKING it sends me into a major fit of anxiety. I wonder if the person who thought this was a good idea is out of the psychiatric hospital yet.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kimmyz-Oh, yeah. That's really bad. Looks like something right out of the 60's when people thought that look was cool.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Kimmyz I have to agree with you :thumbdown: I'm not sure even if I was naked at the north pole lol


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto!!


----------



## darknits (Mar 13, 2011)

It is like a bad dream from 1970!!


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Juice said:


> I am not a member, enjoy reading some of the topics BUT...this Nasty comment is why I am not a member.
> "let the bashing begin"...that is an open invite for others to be nasty too. Sounds like a group of old cheerleaders! Go wash your dishes, vacuum, fix some good food, have a glass of wine..use good sense and don't judge, is good taste based on YOUR good taste?
> It makes me ashamed of women that have to lash out and make fun of others. Ashamed that you are the same gender as I.


The last time I checked we were still entitled to freedom of speech.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Its not pretty anything, loud yes, but please do not insult the word pretty by attaching it to those garments. ....LOL

HAPPY GNU EAR EVERYONE!


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Wellllllllllllllllllllllll it takes all sorts to make this world !!!!! lol


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the comment made by "I am not a member" is the rude part. This was intended to be fun. Lets play nice!!!!


groovyboomer said:


> Juice said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a member, enjoy reading some of the topics BUT...this Nasty comment is why I am not a member.
> ...


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder if Jo-Ann's " ad- man" is a crafter? Or do they believe all our taste is in our mouth and we would find that outfit appealing?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> nanansj said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to tell you I just finished reading an article on the colors for 2012 and that's the colors. The author of the article said they reminded her of the 70's.
> ...


I didnt wear em then, wont do it now!!! And I am your basic Hippy Chick!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I've read all kinds of adjectives about the outfit,but here is one that was left out.....
Its LOUD, VERY LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep, that's ugly all right!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I like the hat...just not in those colors...... :shock:


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


Thank goodness I wasn't the only one to think they have to be kidding. I have yet to come up with where someone would wear that outfit. Let's be fair - maybe it looks nicer in person! By the way, why are JoAnn's coupons for yarn only 10% and Michael's can come along with their 50% off regular price? That is another thing about JoAnn's that I don't like. I really don't go to their stores very much because of better buys elsewhere.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

vpatt said:


> >>My furniture at the time was Early American, and those were the colors. I also had a braided rug in shades of brown & gold. Thank goodness styles change!<<
> 
> I remember all those color/styles, too. But at the time they were pretty. I look at some of the tops my younger friends wear and I don't like them.....polyester prints, makes me think of my granny and that was long ago, lol.


Would make a nice lap robe, blanket or afgan.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. Yuck Ugly


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish for our member "Juice" a sense of humor for her New Years' resolution.

We are a wonderful family here and if we offend you, then why are you here? Check your local computer and find another site to put down. We value the friendships we have on KP and you won't find a more wonderful group of men and women.

Instead of lurking,maybe just hit the delete button if it bothers you. We are not like you say at all and it offends me for you to put down my friends like that.

Remember, life is hard enough to get through every day, let us enjoy our friendships, sense of humors and most of all a site where we can come to for comradery.

MaryKathryn


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Where's the "like" button

You said it MaryKathryn


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Oh, it is bad and I think it is a very old picture. Why would they publish anything that ugly.
> 
> You might like this picture too. I ran across it a couple or more years ago and just had to keep it.
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!


It looks as though everyone is making a real concerted effort not to look at him, perhaps in case they start laughing and he takes offence.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

There is NO accounting for "Taste" Sad but true.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow. Somehow I missed that post. Since when has voicing an opinion become rude and/or nasty? The world isn't all sunshine & roses. There is ugly as well as beauty. If we can comment on the beauty without fear of reprisal, what's wrong with commenting on what we find ugly/distasteful? Sheesh...some people! I LOVE my KP friends & look forward to each & every comment on each & every subject. Variety is the spice of life. If this person finds KP so distasteful so as not to be a member, why is she checking out the comments in the 1st place?



groovyboomer said:


> Juice said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a member, enjoy reading some of the topics BUT...this Nasty comment is why I am not a member.
> ...


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Juice said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a member, enjoy reading some of the topics BUT...this Nasty comment is why I am not a member.
> ...


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Reminds me of the ugly 70's!
Johnna


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Having a good sense of humor is really important in life.Now that the hussle and bussle (boy am I dating myself with that expression) is over it is nice to have a little fun. Perhaps Joanns had that in mind ,I hope so. Not into too much blogging myself but sometimes something this funny just hits me! I wish all of you a very Happy New Year ahead, remember please laugh often.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Looking at the Mizzoni outfits, they are positively "psychedelic"! Surely they're not bringing THAT back! :thumbdown:

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

That has to be from the 70's -- and really bad 70's!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree UGLY'


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

barrettb2 said:


> Juice, I didn't bash the outfit, but can you honestly say that you "liked" it? Really? Taste is based on lots of things. There is the "classical" - women who shop at Ann Taylor, Nordstrom, etc. would you find anything looking like that in those shops? Probably not. Then there are young people or yippies. Then tend toward classical or just casual. Then there are the hillbillys - now they might like those outfits or maybe gypsies would like it, maybe some people in Mexico might like it but I'm not even sure they would. If you have a question of taste WOULD JACKIE "O" HAVE WORN IT? answer is "NEVER"


With all due respect, at this point, I think everyone should be careful about identifying and labeling groups. Almost everyone agrees that the colour scheme is hideous. No one is bashing the models. Many have agreed that the pattern itself is alright, just not in that colour combination.

I happen to live in a rural area, and though I wouldn't label myself entirely a *hilbilly* or even ********* I do believe I have taste and style. I am a very eclectic and well educated person. I would also consider myself a cowgirl and a little bit hippie. I prefer elegant and sophisticated to jeans and a t-shirt, but I always wear the right clothes for job. If I'm helping my dad work cows, I don't give a darn if it looks good, it's going to get dirty and probably trashed anyway. Although I still wouldn't wear that hat or poncho....  Gypsy is a derogatory term for the Roma people. And believe it or not, not all people in Central or South America like bright colours. And neither do those of us who live in the Southwest. And the homeless and poor often don't have a choice and are happy just to have something to keep them warm.

This has been a fun and interesting post to read, and it's okay to poke fun, as long as no one is getting hurt. ;-)

Blessings,
Erin


----------



## Tresi (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought it was just me! Poncho, yes, color? Ummm....not so much.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Tresi said:


> I thought it was just me! Poncho, yes, color? Ummm....not so much.


I do love a poncho, I have made several, just not psychedelic!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

It's like one of those "WHAT WERE THEY THINKING" moments :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Should I start on yours now so it is ready for your birthday???? ROFLMAO


kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh please do then we can pass it around when ever someone needs a good laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Reminds me of my Dear friends family tradition. "The UGLY Christmas Sweater". Someone gets stuck wearing it every year and they have to wear it in all the family photos and ALL DAY!!!
We should do a "Pass around Poncho". Everyone does a row and sends it to someone else to do a row...... and then someone gets a picture in it every year on KP wearing it!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

We used to have "the PURPLE TIE" What did you have?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My Mother had a "Bedazzler". Need I say more?????


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

That sounds like fun


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like a plan :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

The Bedazzler or the poncho????


debch said:


> That sounds like fun


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Reminds me of my Dear friends family tradition. "The UGLY Christmas Sweater". Someone gets stuck wearing it every year and they have to wear it in all the family photos and ALL DAY!!!
> We should do a "Pass around Poncho". Everyone does a row and sends it to someone else to do a row...... and then someone gets a picture in it every year on KP wearing it!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


Was referring to KP having pass around the poncho :lol:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not sure which one they're both bedazzling :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL we could bedazzle the poncho!!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah that's what it needs more color, it's so understated :lol: :lol:


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

OK, but everyone needs to keep the materials light weight to cut down on the postage..... LOL


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

The old guy I take care of is wondering why i am laughing so much!! LOLOLOLOLO


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG are we gonna do this????? I know I have some Hella Ugly yarn somewhere to add


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

And try to refrain from too many psychadelic (sp?) colors....


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

YOU start it, since it was your idea....


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

WHoa! Throw back to the 70s!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I think we should get the real troublemaker starter kimmyz to start it after she downloads the ugly pattern!!!!


debch said:


> YOU start it, since it was your idea....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Dont worry, I had to Google the spelling!!!!


debch said:


> And try to refrain from too many psychadelic (sp?) colors....


----------



## spinner2 (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree, absolutely.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah light weight, postage is going on the first. Yes Hennalady I agree :lol:


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

STOP ALREADY--POINT HAS BEEN MADE OVER AND OVER AGAIN---LET'S GET ON WITH ANOTHER QUESTION----

TONIGHT IS NEW YEARS EVE FOR HEAVENS SAKE---

SO HAPPY NEW YEAR AND GOOD HEALTH TO ALL!!!


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

Lighten up, Juice! We're all allowed some levity and this is just that - levity. Please don't go looking for something to complain about but just relax and enjoy the friendliness and helpfulness of this group of great knitters!
dixiegran


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

At least she won't be a missing person.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

SANDY14 said:


> STOP ALREADY--POINT HAS BEEN MADE OVER AND OVER AGAIN---LET'S GET ON WITH ANOTHER QUESTION----
> 
> TONIGHT IS NEW YEARS EVE FOR HEAVENS SAKE---
> 
> SO HAPPY NEW YEAR AND GOOD HEALTH TO ALL!!!


Ok then. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! P.S. Sandy, I think you missed part of the fun here.....


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I think everyone is trying to have a few laughs tonight.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Just make a few of these for the troops and we could win the war in a day - the other side would be rolling in the ditches.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh My Goodness...... live, laugh, and enjoy each other!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

O.K. So who is going to tell kimmyz she gets to do this?????


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Hennalady's got the right idea New Years Eve in china town whooooaaaa haaaaa :lol:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's funny Hennalady, we could draw straws :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok I drew them. You lost!!


samazon said:


> That's funny Hennalady, we could draw straws :lol:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I hear ya, I hear ya lmao


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

samazon said:


> I hear ya, I hear ya lmao


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah right, and I suppose you've got my back right :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

samazon said:


> Yeah right, and I suppose you've got my back right :lol: :lol:


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Your funny Hennalady!!!


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

I think if could be a very nice pattern
done it softer colors. Why tear the
designer down?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

stann said:


> I think if could be a very nice pattern
> done it softer colors. Why tear the
> designer down?


I do not believe anyone has said the design was bad. We all agreed it is cute I think, just lousey color choices...


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh well......


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

i have seen worse.


----------



## aslyn (Aug 9, 2011)

totally agree, i only spend my time making things that someone would wear, i know no one that would wear
that outfit.


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

When I saw this picture, I mentally went back to the late 60's early 70's. Yes, unfortunately we wore things like this and thought they were fashionable. Now I know better. I still like the chevron pattern for afghans and scarves, but I am careful with the color combinations. I will say the chevrons work well for school colors items, if you want to dress to support your team.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

those kinds of things are why I taught myself to knit lol For a long time I thought most of the crochet were ugly


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

maybe color blind lol


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So, what did she say?????? 


samazon said:


> Your funny Hennalady!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

samazon said:


> Oh well......


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with you, maybe a halloween costume.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love those pics you put up lol


----------



## Patternprincess (Sep 8, 2011)

My friends and I have noticed the same thing about the Lion Brand newsletter. they need some new blood in their design dept.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG !!! What were they thinking? Abdul the Tentmaker would turn this one down.


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

I remember that (Mussimo clothing at Target). I didn't like it either. Exremely expensive, too!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

There is only one word for it. Butt-ugly!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> There is only one word for it. Butt-ugly!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Sure is - s***! sorry - there goes another d*mn earthquake and I've lost? the thread.
I picked out my tsunami-tree to scurry up today in the "10 minutes warning" (!) and got a ladder out last night - what a way to be living eh.
Bet that quake was 4.4 on the Richter, North/East, 10km deep, and 10km out to sea. I'm going to be a total bore and let you know (I know I need to get a life). Waiting for the result to be posted on the seismic drum, now ... Being a quake-connoisseur's sick but interesting ...

Sometimes when there's one at bedtime you get nervous about going to bed and being "defenseless" and think you should be awake and in readiness - but really I think it's relatively safe there, and being underslept's a baaad idea. Quakes like a bogy-man's gonna "get" you in your sleep. Excuse my selfish and neurotic ravings at the expense of your nerves ... maybe quakes should be banned, as well as the ban on religion and politics here.

Here we go - it was 3.95 Richter, 6.8km deep, Nor/East, and 7.2 km away out at sea.
Sweet dreams - bet we get a bigger one of only 4.8 in the night if we're lucky.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

haven't read through all the comments. just fyi: the adult woman is wearing a colorful poncho. the pattern is available on the JoAnn's website. I found it there.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

hennalady said:


> kacey64 said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one word for it. Butt-ugly!
> ...


Love the smoking butt!


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

It's worse than bad. Down right awful. Although there is probably someone out there that likes it. Just not me.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

It's worse than bad. Down right awful. Although there is probably someone out there that likes it. Just not me.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Ooooops, sorry, didn't mean to send twice.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I can see it being a traditional costume of some country


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

When I open the website there is no woman with a poncho or afghan. There is some wool, scrapbooking advert and two other things advertising Jo-Annes. The picture for the scrapbooking isn't great but there is nothing else.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Well that's Vanna's Choice Yarn Lion Brand. Yes for people who Crochet and It might be O K but not for Knitters. 70's Crochet Ripple Afghans or Granny Squares is Yarn sellers Paradise because you need a lot of Yarn and that's what they want for you to buy a lot of yarn. The Garment is BULKY.That picture looks like you have wrapped an Afghan around. Knitters like a more sofiticated smooth fiber with fancy wool or Cashmere and knit a wearable garment be it be a scarf or sweater or Poncho!!!


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

hideous doesn't even cover it. and it needs covering.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

hideous doesn't even cover it. and it needs covering.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Can't you see the hat and poncho as the official dress for some country in the upcoming winter olympics. Yes, I am up at 5 something been up since 3:30 second night in a row hurt my back and can't seem to get comfortable. I'm off to try again.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes the Yarn is Vanna's Choice Lion Brand may be Knitting worsted. Yes it the whole set up is ripple Pattern very commmon in 70's. On the chair is the afghan The sweater is of course very BULKY. The scarf and hat also look very Bulky. That Ad reminds people of Grandma's House in 70's. Crochet Items take a lot of Yarn a paradise to the Yarn seller but the garment is not usually wearable fabric because it has too many holes in the fabric. Knitting is more sophisticated. The Worsted Weight is usually for Afghans Soft Yarn which takes a lot of time. Afghans are throws that can be easily whipped up by buying a lot of Yarn. That is what the store wants you to do.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

they were fashionable. then. not now. maybe again next year or the year after. time, and taste changes.


knittingnana60 said:


> When I saw this picture, I mentally went back to the late 60's early 70's. Yes, unfortunately we wore things like this and thought they were fashionable. Now I know better. I still like the chevron pattern for afghans and scarves, but I am careful with the color combinations. I will say the chevrons work well for school colors items, if you want to dress to support your team.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> Back in 2000 we bought a house that hadent been redecorated since it was built in the mid 60's------that "outfit"reminds me alot of the carpet!
> Can we all say EWWWWWWWWWW?


  oh dear, you poor poor thing!


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

look at the bottom right hand corner. there is a woman with a little girl.


mavisb said:


> When I open the website there is no woman with a poncho or afghan. There is some wool, scrapbooking advert and two other things advertising Jo-Annes. The picture for the scrapbooking isn't great but there is nothing else.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

the more i look at it, the better i like it. maybe i am a leftover from the 70s. but i imaging on a cold wintry day this set, poncho with matching hat, is warm and cheerful.


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

had to be something that Debbie Bliss or Vanna put their names on as Debbie has done this before and Vanna apears to knows only how to make the knit and purl and whatever seems to be her "choice". Wonder if we could all do the same but change the wording a bit then rake in the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

had to be something that Debbie Bliss or Vanna put their names on as Debbie has done this before and Vanna apears to knows only how to make the knit and purl and whatever seems to be her "choice". Wonder if we could all do the same but change the wording a bit then rake in the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> Well that's Vanna's Choice Yarn Lion Brand. Yes for people who Crochet and It might be O K but not for Knitters. 70's Crochet Ripple Afghans or Granny Squares is Yarn sellers Paradise because you need a lot of Yarn and that's what they want for you to buy a lot of yarn. The Garment is BULKY.That picture looks like you have wrapped an Afghan around. Knitters like a more sofiticated smooth fiber with fancy wool or Cashmere and knit a wearable garment be it be a scarf or sweater or Poncho!!!


Now, I don't crochet, but I have friends who do....and they make beautiful things that are not "granny squares" and "ripple afghans". You can wear crochet, I've seen some beautiful tops and shawls which are crocheted.

Yes, crochet takes more yarn, but let's not knock a sister craft, ok?


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

the thing is, someone somewhere will think they are gorgeous


----------



## robble (Dec 15, 2011)

they must live in East Overshoe somewhere or desparetly need glasses


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I LIKE the outfit now I've had a good sleep.
Well-well we had that big quake I was nervous of getting during the night but it wasn't a "lucky" only 4.8 Richter, but several, and three were 5.11, 4.31, and the one that's got me up early, was 5.48 and that last was really interesting, as it went on and on (like me) for 25 minutes so far and I hope since I'm going through a tunnel today and into hills that I'll keep being lucky and won't get interesting rock-related experiences. I calculate that at the rate it's travelling, it could be within 9 months before it gets to the large undersea canyons that could avalanche => tsunami ...


Kathleen's daughter said:


> Sure is - s***! sorry - there goes another d*mn earthquake and I've lost? the thread.
> I picked out my tsunami-tree to scurry up today in the "10 minutes warning" (!) and got a ladder out last night - what a way to be living eh.
> Bet that quake was 4.4 on the Richter, North/East, 10km deep, and 10km out to sea. I'm going to be a total bore and let you know (I know I need to get a life). Waiting for the result to be posted on the seismic drum, now ... Being a quake-connoisseur's sick but interesting ...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Juice said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a member, enjoy reading some of the topics BUT...this Nasty comment is why I am not a member.
> ...


groovyboomer- you are obviously not a member or you would know that the people that contribute to this site do not lash out at people but, we do have opinions & we are entitled to express them. We are expressing dislike for an ad campaign, not an individual. I'm ashamed that there are women in this world who jump into a conversation without knowing what it's all about & then bash those of us who enjoy this conversation &
site. You are the one who is bashing us by saying "Go wash your dishes, vacuum, fix some good food, have a glass of wine, etc." You don't sound like a sister/woman, you sound like a disgruntled man who doesn't care or know about women. You are the rude one.
To the rest of you lovely ladies: I am so sorry that I had to get on my soap box but groovyboomer ticked me off. Nothing groovy about her/him!


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

AMEN!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Play nice kids.....


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone! It's me, Kimmy, the originator of this post. After a night on the town, I decided to check in to read responses to my post of yesterday. I almost never visit the Main section of the KP Web site due to lack of time, preferring to hang out in the Pictures section. However, I was released from my work responsibilities early yesterday, so decided I would chat for a minute.

Wow! What a response. After scanning through your comments this morning, I see that the vast majority of you agree with me that it was one UGLY outfit! I did get some bashing from a couple of people. And may I clarify that my comment Let the bashing begin was referring to ME (not Jo-Ann). There are always a few people who object to any comments that might be considered negative. Thanks to the people who attempted to defend me. However, please be assured that I can take it, and Im sure Jo-Anns can take it too. Berating comment s directed at me are like water running off of Simon Cowells back. :lol:

That being said, I do shop at Jo-Anns quite a lot  partly because theres no other fabric store close to my house. I think the store does a pretty good job of catering to the needs of the average seamstress or crafter who is on a limited budget. Sometimes my local stores are a bit on the junky side, but the sales people are usually friendly and fairly knowledgeable. I can put up with their not-so-appealing advertising as long as they keep offering me those discount coupons and a few choices of yarns that arent 100% acrylic!

Discussing fashion can be fun. So lets look at some of the trends for spring 2012. I have a master's degree in Fashion Design, and have always enjoyed this topic. Here are some of the most popular colors for spring 2012:

http://www.fashionising.com/trends/b--spring-colors-2012-6215.html

Note that most of the mainstream and most popular clothing designers are not using them all together in a zig-zag afghan pattern. Yes, the 60s and 70s are making a bit of a revival, but what I see even more are hints of the 20s and 30s  especially the glamorous lines of Art Deco. There are always colorful extremes in haute couture, but I dont think thats the crowd that Jo-Anns is trying to attract. I think that retailers actually LIKE getting opinions from their customers, and thats exactly what we did with this post. Thanks for your input, and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

so, are we going to make the Ugly Pass around poncho???? LOL


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

OK we can now move on. I received a new JoAnn's ad and the cover was almost boring! Nothing like going from one extreme to another, I'm excited because I was told we are getting a JoAnns in Grants Pass OR, as of now I have to drive 30 miles. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think that is another clear example of just because you can, doesn't mean you should. Remember those yellow crochet men's shorts !!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank Goodness I do not!! 


cappuccino42 said:


> I think that is another clear example of just because you can, doesn't mean you should. Remember those yellow crochet men's shorts !!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

cappuccino42 said:


> I think that is another clear example of just because you can, doesn't mean you should. Remember those yellow crochet men's shorts !!!!


I missed those. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok I'm bad, must be in an I want color mood... I live near Buffalo NY and although the grass is still green (a super mild winter, can I have a yeah!) It is so GRAY! I mean I wouldn't wear it out... but for around the house? I do admit I had to look at it twice I use an old poncho as a matter of fact my Grammy made as I type. The hat I would wear sledding with the Grands... that way they could find me when I fall off the sled and get burried in the snow?? (when it gets here...maybe today??) :thumbup: (guess you have to be in the cold white GRAY north and not colorfull California Kim to need color?? ) :mrgreen:


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> I agree, dislike alot...but not sure if it's not the thing again...Target sold out recently a line of cloths same color and design...it's the retro thing now...


Those in the design world have an eye problem! I wouldn't be buried in this ugly mess!


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Just think of all those old items we finally got rid of. We could make a fortune if we had saved them.
Kitty Jo


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

blavell said:


> groovyboomer said:
> 
> 
> > Juice said:
> ...


I'm sorry but you have misread this post. It was not groovyboomer who is complaining. In fact it was she who defended our right to free speech. She was not bashing nor complaining at all. The post quoted is by Juice who also is in error. She saiys she is not a member but you have to be a member in order to post. Her join date is located under the avatar section of the post. Am I the only one to notice? No one here is bashing anybody. If you feel strongly about something in someones post, remember to take it to that person via PM and keep it off the forum please.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Greetings from the land of earthquakes-Southern California. Hang in there. It will calm down. My best thoughts go out to you.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> blavell said:
> 
> 
> > groovyboomer said:
> ...


 I realized that I had "blamed" groovyboomer instead of Juice
after re-reading the post, I apologize to grooovyboomer and
to the rest of you for doing so but I do not apologize for the message. This was so much fun until JUICE jumped in. 
P.S. I also apologize for allowing her to bug me to the extent that she did. I'll go back to laughing now.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

If this is to Kathleen's daughter then Ditto for me. Happy you made it through the night ok!!


denisejh said:


> Greetings from the land of earthquakes-Southern California. Hang in there. It will calm down. My best thoughts go out to you.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

blavell said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > blavell said:
> ...


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

hennalady-I apologize. I said Southern California, which is where I am, but I should have just said California. As we know, the whole state tends to rock and roll. Best to you in the new year!


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

does it really get that cold in buffalo to wear a poncho around the house? so glad i am in miami


JoanH said:


> Ok I'm bad, must be in an I want color mood... I live near Buffalo NY and although the grass is still green (a super mild winter, can I have a yeah!) It is so GRAY! I mean I wouldn't wear it out... but for around the house? I do admit I had to look at it twiceops: I use an old poncho as a matter of fact my Grammy made as I type. The hat I would wear sledding with the Grands... that way they could find me when I fall off the sled and get burried in the snow?? (when it gets here...maybe today??) :thumbup: (guess you have to be in the cold white GRAY north and not colorfull California Kim to need color?? ) :mrgreen:


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I see all this stuff like the 60's and 70's all over again....the most recent Jo Anns flyer has this kind of stuff too...even baby stuff....the colors and styles are getting more outlandish all the time....remember when we thought the old rock and roll stuff was so "wild" .......now its mild compared!!


I've been reading that the "in" color for 2012 is tangerine. . . So not me!!!!!
jj


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

GrandmaJudy said:


> JoanL said:
> 
> 
> > I see all this stuff like the 60's and 70's all over again....the most recent Jo Anns flyer has this kind of stuff too...even baby stuff....the colors and styles are getting more outlandish all the time....remember when we thought the old rock and roll stuff was so "wild" .......now its mild compared!!
> ...


Ditto, right up there when it was LIME!!!! EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Remember the phrase, "DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS"?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's hoping you & yours will be ok & everything will pass right by you.



Kathleen's daughter said:


> Sure is - s***! sorry - there goes another d*mn earthquake and I've lost? the thread.
> I picked out my tsunami-tree to scurry up today in the "10 minutes warning" (!) and got a ladder out last night - what a way to be living eh.
> Bet that quake was 4.4 on the Richter, North/East, 10km deep, and 10km out to sea. I'm going to be a total bore and let you know (I know I need to get a life). Waiting for the result to be posted on the seismic drum, now ... Being a quake-connoisseur's sick but interesting ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Oh Sad! Joanns wouldn't accept either my postcode or my city and country, so I can't see the famous advertised clothing xx


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well then here is your chance.... LOL


Laurelbee said:


> Oh Sad! Joanns wouldn't accept either my postcode or my city and country, so I can't see the famous advertised clothing xx


 :shock:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> Oh Sad! Joanns wouldn't accept either my postcode or my city and country, so I can't see the famous advertised clothing xx


Guess you do have to enter zip code, etc. for sales flyer Before it was just right there with the link posted her on page one. Colors remind me of Southwest. Would also make a colorful serape.

Here's another link: http://joann.shoplocal.com/joannsalesflyer/Default.aspx?action=entry&pretailerid=-99845&siteid=228&bypassgeo=y&storeid=2417501


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Back in the 60's I knitted a Navy blue and blaze orange turtleneck sweater to go with my blaze orange corduroy bell bottoms and wore both with my white go go boots and a blue scarf...STOP LAUGHING! I thought I was a petite, blond version of Cher! Mom never forgave me for dying my red hair blond!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree this is gross


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh hush...what is now gross was "hot" years ago.
Farrah Fawcet, bright red bathing suit, most of us wouldn't be caught dead in it today.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Hennalady, It is pretty 'strong'. I do remember when that look was thought to be chic. Recently threw out some knitting books featuring those styles. Hey! I'll be 80 on Wednesday - can hardly believe it. Sounds quite stupid!!xxx


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Personally, I think if it was done in a plain pattern, it wouldn't be so (bad). Must agree, it is awful.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Denisejh
and thank you. I had a nice creative time today and forgot about the quakes (more than 30 of them today) a door slamming gives me a fright now, though.
They're moving out to sea, at least : )
T


denisejh said:


> Greetings from the land of earthquakes-Southern California. Hang in there. It will calm down. My best thoughts go out to you.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you henna lady - they seem to be moving out to sea lately ... I've had a very busy creative day doing house-makeovers - such fun!


hennalady said:


> If this is to Kathleen's daughter then Ditto for me. Happy you made it through the night ok!!
> 
> 
> denisejh said:
> ...


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks very much kneonknitter
xx


kneonknitter said:


> Here's hoping you & yours will be ok & everything will pass right by you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grammy08 (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought the EXACT same thing when I saw that in the mail. Immediate flashback to the 70's! What were they thinking?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So, here is my idea of a cool poncho. I have made a couple out of Boulce. One is Pinks to greys to black fade, the other white to grey to black fade...
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/projectdetail.jsp;jsessionid=EE9C0E55FE233482F40E9BF5E52777A7.a2p2?allProjectsFlag=true&allProjects=All+Products////Project+Home&CATID=&PRODID=xprd73455


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

What the "outfit" reminds me of is the bargello pillows we were all needlepointing in the 70's. You'd set up a design - like a zig-zag and then follow it til you reached the end of the canvas. There were many designs, but they all looked very southwestern. I used to keep one of the pillows on my couch until my dog ate it1
Do you think I should have taken that as a criticque???? ;-)
Does all her design look like that?
Billie


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Well then here is your chance.... LOL
> 
> 
> Laurelbee said:
> ...


Hennalady: you are so computer literate. Where did you learn all your computer savvy? I admire you - you always post such neat things!

I barely get by typing things up.

Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

fabiana said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Well then here is your chance.... LOL
> ...


It is such a funny story actually. I flunked one thing in school. TYPING. After many jobs of hard labor and a various background in Crafting and a Hearts passion for Beads I went looking for a Bead Store job. Well, I found one, the first one I applied for happened to be an INTERNET store. Needless to say, my typing skills did not get me the job, but my Beading knowledge did. My supervisor rolled her eyes and said "Let us begin".... So I learned the computer. Now I am more proficient than my kid!! HA I love her for her patience in training me. I still type slow and look at the keys and have to spellcheck, but I get along. Actually just bought my very first brand new laptop in October. I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks!!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I love to see your posts!!! Love your sense of humor too!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Aw... Thanks fabiana !!!! Hey are you close enough to join our group we are forming??? I dont know where your town is. DUH... If you are check my post and see if you want or can come!!!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/my_bookmarks.jsp
We would love to have you 


fabiana said:


> I love to see your posts!!! Love your sense of humor too!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

marykathryn said:


> I wish for our member "Juice" a sense of humor for her New Years' resolution.
> 
> We are a wonderful family here and if we offend you, then why are you here? Check your local computer and find another site to put down. We value the friendships we have on KP and you won't find a more wonderful group of men and women.
> 
> ...


You Rock MaryKathryn! How rude to bash our group while scolding us for bashing?? We are not hurting a specific person or group, just the bad taste of the JoAnn's flyer. I agree that this is a fun group and say for her to go play elsewhere where people meet her rigid standards!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about, thanks for the link Hennalady :thumbup:


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Aw... Thanks fabiana !!!! Hey are you close enough to join our group we are forming??? I dont know where your town is. DUH... If you are check my post and see if you want or can come!!!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/my_bookmarks.jsp
> We would love to have you
> 
> ...


Wish I could!

At dinner, I asked my hubby if we could come. He said, "Drive there from Whittier/La Mirada? Are you serious?" All I said was, "Duh! I guess not....."


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Isn't it interesting how fashion seems to go in circles? I was a 60's/70's girl/teenager and what was "in" then seems to be coming back in style. What I liked then, I wouldn't be caught dead in now. It makes me question my sanity back then. Hope I have better taste now.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

If you are referring to the poncho THANKS. I love mine. Soeasy too and you can play with the pattern if you want due to its simplicity.~Kim


samazon said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about, thanks for the link Hennalady :thumbup:


----------



## rfmoor (Dec 1, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...made me laugh...thanx!

I'm referring to the crochet man in orange and white.


----------



## rfmoor (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't believe that Vanna ok'd that. But I do like knitting with her yarn. Wait for the sales. Use the coupons.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, I Gogled your town after I asked you. Bummer, I was living down there a couple of years ago on a job and could have used a stitching buddy!! Hubby sounds a bit funny!!


fabiana said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Aw... Thanks fabiana !!!! Hey are you close enough to join our group we are forming??? I dont know where your town is. DUH... If you are check my post and see if you want or can come!!!
> ...


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I hope people aren't going to get mad at me, but this is just about the ugliest outfit I've ever seen. I'm talking about the young woman in the VERY colorful outfit on the right (not the little girl):
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp?cm_mmc=Google-_-Brand-_-Brand+%28E%29-_-jo+ann+fabric_Exact&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=jo+ann+fabric&utm_campaign=Brand&002=2365735&004=2206806123&005=12620711&006=8202432603&007=Search&008=&gclid=CNir_LHiqq0CFasaQgodhmhtmA
> 
> ...


I can only think that somebody ordered entirely too much of those colors for their stores and had to come up with some way to attempt to sell it! Their idea obviously bombed!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I work part time at Jo-Anns. Let's send our messages to them and let them know how we feel about retro clothes and colors. I know all things go around and come back to go around again. But that Poncho or whatever it is, is so gaudy it looks like they found a 50's picture and just threw it in.

knittykitty


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Please do!! Hey, Maybe they would hire one of us to design for them!! 


knittykitty said:


> I work part time at Jo-Anns. Let's send our messages to them and let them know how we feel about retro clothes and colors. I know all things go around and come back to go around again. But that Poncho or whatever it is, is so gaudy it looks like they found a 50's picture and just threw it in.
> 
> knittykitty


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes I also Crochet. I like Crochet Edgings to knitted items too. I have Crocheted a lot during 70's myself as well as knitted a lot too. I love both crafts and many more like hand Smocking, Needle Point and cross stitch too. Yes the yarn used determines the garment whether crocheted or Knitted. Vanna's name is familiar to all. so her name sells. how much she really knows to crochet or Knit is irrelevant!


----------



## rfmoor (Dec 1, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> Yes I also Crochet. I like Crochet Edgings to knitted items too. I have Crocheted a lot during 70's myself as well as knitted a lot too. I love both crafts and many more like hand Smocking, Needle Point and cross stitch too. Yes the yarn used determines the garment whether crocheted or Knitted. Vanna's name is familiar to all. so her name sells. how much she really knows to crochet or Knit is irrelevant!


Have seen her on Knitting and Crochet tv shows...PBS I think. Crochet is her thing...then knitting.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Very cool stockings!!!!


lakshmi.moorty said:


> Yes I also Crochet. I like Crochet Edgings to knitted items too. I have Crocheted a lot during 70's myself as well as knitted a lot too. I love both crafts and many more like hand Smocking, Needle Point and cross stitch too. Yes the yarn used determines the garment whether crocheted or Knitted. Vanna's name is familiar to all. so her name sells. how much she really knows to crochet or Knit is irrelevant!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. I knitted the Stocking on left for my baby daughter in 1977 and for her baby daughter in Dec 2011. Enjoying every minute being a Grand Ma. Just started a baby Afghan with Crochet Flower Granny Squares to live up to being a Granny!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

O.K. I am officially Jealous!! I dont have any grand babies yet, not sure if I ever will at this rate :O You are blessed.


lakshmi.moorty said:


> Thanks. I knitted the Stocking on left for my baby daughter in 1977 and for her baby daughter in Dec 2011. Enjoying every minute being a Grand Ma. Just started a baby Afghan with Crochet Flower Granny Squares to live up to being a Granny!!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Now, I don't crochet, but I have friends who do....and they make beautiful things that are not "granny squares" and "ripple afghans". You can wear crochet, I've seen some beautiful tops and shawls which are crocheted.

Yes, crochet takes more yarn, but let's not knock a sister craft, ok?[/quote]

And I have seen a lot of gorgeous patterns that combine knit and crochet. One of the baby pattern books (Sandness I think) has a summer romper with knitted pants and a crochet top. There is also a matching crocheted sun hat, a jacket and I think booties. And lots of ladies items that combine the two also.


----------



## auntiejam (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree 1000% percent. If they're looking to increase sales they just did the exact opposite. I suggest that we all send in a comment using their "contact us" option on their website. I did that a few minutes ago. They need to get someone with some taste and knowledge of trends on their advertising staff!!!


----------

